# Beringer DCX 2496. How to sum channels A and B low frequencies to sub woofer?



## cirrus18 (Apr 30, 2016)

Beringer DCX 2496. How to sum channels A and B low frequencies to sub woofer?

When using a single subwoofer as I am, isn't it better to have both the left-hand and right-hand low frequencies going to the single subwoofer? Please correct me if I am wrong.
At the moment only the right hand channel is going to the subwoofer.
I have been looking at the instructions but failed to see how it is done. Any help here would be most appreciated.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

cirrus18 said:


> Beringer DCX 2496. How to sum channels A and B low frequencies to sub woofer?
> 
> When using a single subwoofer as I am, isn't it better to have both the left-hand and right-hand low frequencies going to the single subwoofer? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> At the moment only the right hand channel is going to the subwoofer.
> I have been looking at the instructions but failed to see how it is done. Any help here would be most appreciated.



There's little actual stereo bass in recordings below 80hz so I wouldn't worry a lot about it. Not familiar with the Behringer 2496 and when I went to the music group site page a search on the 2496 directed me to, but some annoying video started automatically so closed the window....might try this article though http://www.rane.com/note109.html


----------

